# Elegir diferentes valores resistivos del termistor NTC



## bidaiaria (Ene 16, 2008)

En mi proyecto estoy  midiendo temperaturas con una sonda NTC y mi duda seria que valor elegir para esa sonda a 25º.
La placa constará de diferentes sondas que serían las siguientes.
-Sonda de temperatura exterior (-50,50ºC)
-Sonda de temperatura de caldera (0,100ºC)
-Sonda de temperatura de humos (0,500ºC)

El esquema sería el siguiente (ver adjunto).

El valor del divisor de tensión lo llevaria a un micro (atmega8) y lo convertiría en valor digital.
Mi duda es la siguiente, que valor de NTC cojer para las diferentes escalas de medición. 
O quizas valga con cambiar el valor de la resistencia del divisor de tension.
Los diferentes valores que obtengo, los he calculado con el esquema mostrado en el excel, pero por ejemplo con la sonda de temperatura de humos a altas temperaturas ´tendría muy poca exactitud


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 16, 2008)

No es conveniente usar un elemento tan alineal como un termistor en esos rangos de medicion, y ni hablar con 500°C.
Cualquiera sea el valor del termistor a 25°C el error en los extremos siempre va a ser grande, si el costo es importante vas a tener que ajustarte a 'la precision que salga', pero si lo importante es 'medir bien' vas a tener que usar una PT100.


----------



## bidaiaria (Ene 16, 2008)

Gracias por la contestacion.
Ya hicimos un medidor de temperatura con el PT100 pero parace ser que es para abaratar costes. 
Tendre que calcular tambien el margen de error en los extremos del termistor, y ver si puede ser despreciable.
Aunque la precision sea baja que tipo de NTC usarias para una escala de 0-500ºC.
Luego calculare el error con ese NTC y le comentaré ami jefe.
Con el de sensor de ambiente (-50,50º) es muy despriciable, aparte que mayormente trabajara a 25º y el error era muy pequeño.
En el de(0.100ºC) para la calder,a el error con el esquema que t he mostrado tambien era grande a temperaturas grandes pero queremos abaratar costes como te he comentado.


Un saludo


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 16, 2008)

Cuando diseñas un circuito de medicion tenes que centrarte en el rango donde el equipo realmente DEBE medir bien, no en el rango total.
En tu caso, calcular que el divisor de tension caiga entre Vcc/4 y 3/4Vcc a las temperatura de interes (para la caldera le haria 3/4 Vcc a 80°C), fuera de eso habra bastante error, pero como no es tan importante.
Podes conseguir termistores hasta 250°C, para temperaturas mas altas dudo que los consigas "facil y baratos".


----------



## bidaiaria (Ene 17, 2008)

Calcule lo que me dijiste. Que caiese un 3/4 de Vcc en el divisor. Me salio si el NTC era de 10k la resistencia de 30k pero no era nada preciso a 80ºC. Era precioso sobre los 0ºC. Calcule los valores en digital mediante una tabla de excel.
Despues de ilustrame un poco por internet, me entere que el mayor equilibrio de Vout en un divisor de tensión se obtiene cuando ambos valores Rarriba y Rbajo son iguales, por tanto como, en la caldera si trabajo a 80ºC la Rntc (25º-10K) cojera un valor de 1k2 por tanto en paralelo le pondré esa misma resistencia. En el excel he mirado y los valores mas precisos los da entorno a las 80ºC.
En el caso de la sonda de temperatura de ambiente trabajare a 25ºC por tanto la resistencia que colocare será de 10k ya que la Rntc a 25º tiene un valor de 10k.
Ahora vienen mis dudas. En el caso de la temperatura ambiente usare un NTC de 10K pero en el caso de la sonda de la caldera, que NTC deberia escoger? ya que la NTC que trabaje a 1k2 no sería un valor pequeño? que me recomendais.
Tambien me ha quedado claro que en el caso de la sonda de humos (0º-500ºC) no podré usar una NTC. Que termistor me recomendais? no tiene que ser preciso, y apoder ser no muy caro.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 17, 2008)

Si el termistor de 10k@25°C tiene 1.2K@80°C  la R15 debe ser de 3K9 para estar a 3/4Vcc a 80°C.
Como seria mejor que el termistor tuviera alrededor de 10k a 25°, usa el primer termistor que encuentres de alrededor de 50K@25°C


Que se tiene mas precision a la temperatura de interes cuando queda a Vcc/2 es correcto, te sugeri subirla un poco (perdida de precision baja) para mejorar la precision a temperatura mas bajas, ya que hacia arriba no puede subir mucho mas.

Para 500°C o usas PT100 o usas termocuplas, no son nada del otro mundo pero estan lejos de la sencillez y lo baratos de los termistores.

Formas baratas , poco precisas , poco estables  y poco profesionales hay, como usar un alambre de resistencia de un calentador electrico, de un secador de pelo o de una lampara de auto y medir la variacion de resistencia,  solamente hace falta una etapa amplificadora a la entrada y los problemas mecanicos en la construccion del cuerpo de la sonda que tiene que aguantar 500°C.


----------



## bidaiaria (Ene 18, 2008)

Gracias por resolverme las dudas. Me esta siendo de gran utilidad.
He hecho los calculos para trabajar a 1K2@80ºC y aplicando lo que me comentaste de 3/4 de Vcc, la resistencia del divisor me sale 3k6, y no 3k9. Imagino que tu lo hiciste a ojo, o es que yo me he equivocado en algun calculo? 
Haber si esta vez he comprendido tu explicación. 
En el caso de la temperatura ambiente, 10K@25ºC si uso la misma teoria de 3/4 Vcc me saldria la resistencia del divisor de tensión 30K, y comprobando los valores teoricos en el excell cuando mas exactitud tiene es a 0ºC. Quizas deba bajar la resistencia de 30k a un valor mas pequeño para que trabaje con mas exactitud a 10-15ºC que será donde trabajará más, a temperatura ambiente?
En cuanto al NTC de la caldera, nose si he entendido bien. Quizas usar una NTC 50K@25ºC. Que mirando en  el data sheet de una clase de NTC, 47K@25º, a los 80ºC tendrá un valor de 6K2 y por tanto la resistencia del divisor me saldría 18k6 para que caiga 3/4 de Vcc?

Perdona las molestias, un saludo y gracias de antemano


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 18, 2008)

Me dio tambien 3k6, como los valores comerciales mas cercanos son 3k3 y 3k9 se me antojo elegir 3k9.

Lo tenes que hacer es definir que es mas importante:
 A- Si medir bien a una determinada temperatura y el resto lo que salga. 
 B- Si medir bien a medida que me aproximo a una temperatura .
 C- Si medir lo mejor que se pueda entre dos temperaturas.

Para A: Elegir la R para tener Vcc/2 a esa temperatura.

Para B: Sacrificar un poco de precision para ganar en rango util, por eso te sugeria 3/4Vcc.

Para C: Conociendo de tabla o midiendo directamente con el tester la resistencia a las temp. max y min, calcular la resistencia para que la tensiones en el divisor sean simetricas respecto a Vcc/2,  esto es R = raiz(RTH1*RTH2)         
Con RTH1 = resist. del termistor a temp max  y RTH2 = resist. del termistor a temp minima.


----------



## bidaiaria (Ene 21, 2008)

Muchisimas muchisimas gracias. Me ha quedado clarísimo!
Lo que me falta por saber es que valor de NTC escojer. 
Mi teoría, que seguramente este equivocada sería tener una resistencia de 10K en la temperatura en la que se trabaje. 
Por tanto para el sensor del ambiente eskojer una NTC de 10K y  en el caso de el sensor de la caldera escojería el sentor NTC 68K@25ºC que me daría 8.9K a 80ºC. 
Sería una elección correcta? O que teoría emplearíais vosotros para escojer la NTC?

Y tambien me falta por saber que termistor empleariais para medir en la escala [0-500ºC], es para la sonda de humos. No necesitams mucha precisión. Quizas una PT100? Y que PT100 escojeriais?.


----------



## stc (May 7, 2012)

Mi pregunta es similar, tengo el rango 15ºC - 30ºC para medir temperatura ambiente con un NTC, el diseño está hecho con una NTC 47K@25ºC, pero he de justificar por qué se elige la NTC 47K y no por ejemplo una NTC 10K@25. ¿Qué criterio uso para elegir la R0?

Muchas gracias


----------



## aquileslor (May 7, 2012)

Mirá, no hay termistor que aguante la temperatura de 500 g. Usá una termocupla .  Con los termistores lo difícil es linealizar la medición. Yo usaría un diodo para las temperaturas bajas y la termocupla para las altas. La termocupla la podés hacer vos: buscá un pedazo de hilo de hierro, otro pedazo de nicrome, retorcé unos 5mm las puntas de un lado, el otro extremo de los alambres tiene que quedar suelto. Llevalo a un soldador con bronce y soldá el extremo retorcido. Aislá cada hilo con espaghetti de fibra de vidrio y llevalo a un amplificador ad-hoc. Luego con un termómetro bueno lo vas llevando a distintas temperaturas y ves como se comporta. No te olvides de calibrar primero el Cero grado con hielo y agua.
Por otro lado si querés conseguir una termocupla ya hecha y barata, probá con las que se usan en los hornos de las cocinas. Aguantan mmucho mas de los 500 que necesitás. Pero tenés que calibrarlas.


----------

